# The Stupidest MSDS you have seen



## CGofMP

As some of you know I am going to be putting in a small 50 foot retaining wall.

Today, I found out who manufactured the blocks and went to their website to see if they had any valuable information that I had not already gleaned here or elsewhere.

They had some interesting stuff... and they even had a Material Safety Data Sheet for their concrete blocks.

Okay now I am as safety conscious as the next guy, but does not common sense enter into things?

I found this amusing.

*Eye Contact: Direct contact with dust may cause irritation by mechanical abrasion. *

Okay thats fairly legit... obvious but legit

*Skin Contact: Direct contact may cause irritation by mechanical abrasion.* 

Note to self: Do not rub face on cement block. It could cause an owwie.

*Skin Absorption: Not expected to be a significant exposure route. *

And here I was all this time thinking dried concrete was like DMSO.

*Ingestion: Expected to be practically non-toxic. Ingestion of large amounts may cause gastrointestinal irritation and blockage.*

Note to self, looks like this would make a damn fine substitute for pepto bismol if I ever have diharea on a jobsite. Find the closest interlocking block wall, grind the bricks down to ingestible size, and WALA! Somehow before now I had never considered eating engineered bricks.

So whats the silliest thing you have seen on an MSDS lately?


----------



## ProWallGuy

I had to submit MSDS sheets for all the products we were to be using in the StL Childrens Hospital. Their person calls me up and asks if one I sent was a joke. It was for my paste, which basically said it was potato starch, and water.


----------



## hatchet

The MSDS for sawdust always struck me as funny.


----------



## ABLE1

Years ago while working for Corporate America in the Plastics Industry we were just getting started in the MSDS hoopla. Shortly after I got my brain wrapped around the issue I noticed that there was NO MSDS for the Distilled Water that I used at the plant on a daily basis. I kept requesting one on the basis that it was chemical that could harm human life. My request was denied with a smirk and a comment "Don't be stupid".:furious: Never did get one but have since moved on to other things. I was told by someone that there is now a MSDS avaialble for H2O.:clap: Can anyone confirm this so I can go to bed tonight with one less concern in my head.


----------



## Teetorbilt

One of my favorite instructions was on the lid of a can of Barr's radiator sealant. After showing how to open, it states "Do not lick lid".


----------



## Mike Finley

Warning on my iron for tuning skis "Warning iron may be hot to the touch"


----------



## AAPaint

Mike Finley said:


> Warning on my iron for tuning skis "Warning iron may be hot to the touch"


Haha! Warning: McDonald's coffee is served hot. :laughing:


----------



## Lefty Lucy

*MSDS for water*

Water
MSDS Number: W0600 --- Effective Date: 11/17/99

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Product Identification
Synonyms: Dihydrogen Oxide 
CAS No.: 7732-18-5 
Molecular Weight: 18 
Chemical Formula: H2O 
Product Codes: 
J.T. Baker: 4218, 4219, 6906 
Mallinckrodt: 6795, H453, V564

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Composition/Information on Ingredients
Ingredient CAS No Percent Hazardous 
--------------------------------------- ------------ ------- --------- 

Water 7732-18-5 100% No 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Hazards Identification
Emergency Overview 
-------------------------- 
Not applicable. 
J.T. Baker SAF-T-DATA(tm) Ratings (Provided here for your convenience) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Health Rating: 0 - None 
Flammability Rating: 0 - None 
Reactivity Rating: 1 - Slight 
Contact Rating: 0 - None 
Lab Protective Equip: GOGGLES; LAB COAT 
Storage Color Code: Orange (General Storage) 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Potential Health Effects 
---------------------------------- 

Water is non-hazardous. 

Inhalation: 
Not applicable. 
Ingestion: 
Not applicable. 
Skin Contact: 
Not applicable. 
Eye Contact: 
Not applicable. 
Chronic Exposure: 
Not applicable. 
Aggravation of Pre-existing Conditions: 
Not applicable.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. First Aid Measures
Inhalation: 
Not applicable. 
Ingestion: 
Not applicable. 
Skin Contact: 
Not applicable. 
Eye Contact: 
Not applicable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5. Fire Fighting Measures
Fire: 
Not applicable. 
Explosion: 
Not applicable. 
Fire Extinguishing Media: 
Use extinguishing media appropriate for surrounding fire. 
Special Information: 
In the event of a fire, wear full protective clothing and NIOSH-approved self-contained breathing apparatus with full facepiece operated in the pressure demand or other positive pressure mode.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6. Accidental Release Measures
Non-hazardous material. Clean up of spills requires no special equipment or procedures. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7. Handling and Storage
Keep container tightly closed. Suitable for any general chemical storage area. Protect from freezing. Water is considered a non-regulated product, but may react vigorously with some specific materials. Avoid contact with all materials until investigation shows substance is compatible.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8. Exposure Controls/Personal Protection
Airborne Exposure Limits: Not applicable. 
Ventilation System: Not applicable. 
Personal Respirators (NIOSH Approved): Not applicable. 
Skin Protection: None required. 
Eye Protection: None required.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9. Physical and Chemical Properties
Appearance: Clear, colorless liquid. 
Odor: Odorless. 
Solubility: Complete (100%) 
Specific Gravity: 1.00 
pH: 7.0 
% Volatiles by volume @ 21C (70F): 100 
Boiling Point: 100C (212F) 
Melting Point: 0C (32F) 
Vapor Density (Air=1): Not applicable. 
Vapor Pressure (mm Hg): 17.5 @ 20C (68F) 
Evaporation Rate (BuAc=1): No information found.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10. Stability and Reactivity
Stability: 
Stable under ordinary conditions of use and storage. 
Hazardous Decomposition Products: 
Not applicable. 
Hazardous Polymerization: 
Will not occur. 
Incompatibilities: 
Strong reducing agents, acid chlorides, phosphorus trichloride, phosphorus pentachloride, phosphorus oxychloride. 
Conditions to Avoid: 
No information found.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11. Toxicological Information
--------\Cancer Lists\------------------------------------------------------
---NTP Carcinogen---
Ingredient Known Anticipated IARC Category
------------------------------------ ----- ----------- -------------
Water (7732-18-5) No No None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12. Ecological Information
Environmental Fate: Not applicable. 
Environmental Toxicity: Not applicable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13. Disposal Considerations
Whatever cannot be saved for recovery or recycling should be flushed to sewer. If material becomes contaminated during use, dispose of accordingly. Dispose of container and unused contents in accordance with federal, state and local requirements.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14. Transport Information
Not regulated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15. Regulatory Information
--------\Chemical Inventory Status - Part 1\---------------------------------
Ingredient TSCA EC Japan Australia
----------------------------------------------- ---- --- ----- ---------
Water (7732-18-5) Yes Yes Yes Yes 

--------\Chemical Inventory Status - Part 2\---------------------------------
--Canada--
Ingredient Korea DSL NDSL Phil.
----------------------------------------------- ----- --- ---- -----
Water (7732-18-5) Yes Yes No Yes 

--------\Federal, State & International Regulations - Part 1\----------------
-SARA 302- ------SARA 313------
Ingredient RQ TPQ List Chemical Catg.
----------------------------------------- --- ----- ---- --------------
Water (7732-18-5) No No No No

--------\Federal, State & International Regulations - Part 2\----------------
-RCRA- -TSCA-
Ingredient CERCLA 261.33 8(d) 
----------------------------------------- ------ ------ ------
Water (7732-18-5) No No No 


Chemical Weapons Convention: No TSCA 12(b): No CDTA: No
SARA 311/312: Acute: No Chronic: No Fire: No Pressure: No
Reactivity: No (Pure / Liquid)

Australian Hazchem Code: No information found. 
Poison Schedule: No information found. 
WHMIS: 
This MSDS has been prepared according to the hazard criteria of the Controlled Products Regulations (CPR) and the MSDS contains all of the information required by the CPR.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

16. Other Information
NFPA Ratings: Health: 0 Flammability: 0 Reactivity: 0 
Label Hazard Warning: 
Not applicable. 
Label Precautions: 
Keep in tightly closed container. 
Label First Aid: 
Not applicable. 
Product Use: 
Laboratory Reagent. 
Revision Information: 
No changes. 
Disclaimer: 
************************************************************************************************ 
Mallinckrodt Baker, Inc. provides the information contained herein in good faith but makes no representation as to its comprehensiveness or accuracy. This document is intended only as a guide to the appropriate precautionary handling of the material by a properly trained person using this product. Individuals receiving the information must exercise their independent judgment in determining its appropriateness for a particular purpose. MALLINCKRODT BAKER, INC. MAKES NO REPRESENTATIONS OR WARRANTIES, EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION ANY WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE WITH RESPECT TO THE INFORMATION SET FORTH HEREIN OR THE PRODUCT TO WHICH THE INFORMATION REFERS. ACCORDINGLY, MALLINCKRODT BAKER, INC. WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGES RESULTING FROM USE OF OR RELIANCE UPON THIS INFORMATION. 
************************************************************************************************ 
Prepared by: Strategic Services Division 
Phone Number: (314) 539-1600 (USA)


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Teetorbilt said:


> One of my favorite instructions was on the lid of a can of Barr's radiator sealant. After showing how to open, it states "Do not lick lid".


LOL....Now thats funny Teetor, I can just see some freakin moron holding the lid going ..._"hmmm.....slurp"

_Saw a little instructional drawing on a nailgun box years ago. It had two fellas and one was holding the nailgun to the others head. Beneath it said _"DO NOT SHOOT YOUR HELP IN THE HEAD"

_Maybe unless he's lickin paint lids. Nothing like a good 'Paint Lid Licker':w00t:

Sometimes I think we're sorrounded by in zombies

Bob


----------



## ABLE1

Lefty Lucy said:


> Water
> MSDS Number: W0600 --- Effective Date: 11/17/99
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Potential Health Effects
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Water is non-hazardous.
> 
> Inhalation:
> Not applicable.
> Ingestion:
> Not applicable.
> Skin Contact:
> Not applicable.
> Eye Contact:
> Not applicable.
> Chronic Exposure:
> Not applicable.
> Aggravation of Pre-existing Conditions:
> Not applicable.


============

Inhalation: Not applicable ???????????

As I understand it, when water is inhaled into the lungs it tends to cause so serious problems with ones health.  

For some real important info on Water go here.
http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html

Later,


----------



## A'Rth'Urp'Hil'Ipdenu

Not an MSDS, but instructions on the back of a packet of toothpicks:
“_Hold stick near centre of its length. Moisten pointed end in mouth. Insert in tooth space, blunt end next to gum. Use gentle in-out motion._” 
Proof that the world is completely insane.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

A'Rth'Urp'Hil'Ipdenu said:


> Proof that the world is completely insane.


Right up there with someone replying to a 15 year old discussion. 

Don’t forget that all warning labels are the result of someone doing what it says not to, and a law suit.


----------

